# Yaz? Has it helped with your IBS-D



## ferrarisa (Feb 27, 2011)

I have been taking Yaz(have severe PMS) for over two years now and have noticed that it's not working anymore. When I first took it, all of my PMS symptoms went away. Magic. I did not have any problems with IBS bouts during my period. Actually, I rarely had a bout then. Go figure. But lately, it is though I have been taking sugar pills. I have been having spotting and IBS bouts during my period. I do not need this Yaz as a birth control. It's to help with the PMS. Have you tried anything that helps?


----------



## intrepid.slug (May 14, 2011)

Hi there, I just started taking Yaz in January, after having endometriosis surgery in December, and it has been fantastic. I'm intrigued to hear that it worked so well for you too, though sad that it seems to have stopped working! That really sucks... Do you have endometriosis, or did your doctor just suggest taking Yaz because it is so good with managing PMS symptoms?Anyway sorry I can't help much, but I hope you work it out Michelle


----------



## ferrarisa (Feb 27, 2011)

intrepid.slug said:


> Hi there, I just started taking Yaz in January, after having endometriosis surgery in December, and it has been fantastic. I'm intrigued to hear that it worked so well for you too, though sad that it seems to have stopped working! That really sucks... Do you have endometriosis, or did your doctor just suggest taking Yaz because it is so good with managing PMS symptoms?Anyway sorry I can't help much, but I hope you work it out Michelle


----------



## ferrarisa (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. My gyno suggested it for severe PMS/PMDD. I was already having enough pain just with the IBS, so it was nice to have a bit of a break. All the natural stuff wasn't working.


----------

